# Pixel Betta :)



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

So I've done pixel art, mostly dolling, for 7 years now... I attempted my first animal today, my fish Beau!

I'll try more if you want, idk how big or small they may or turn out haha.. This turned out a lot smaller than my usual pixels, but w/e. Also if I try any, idk how long they may or may not take to complete.. Anyways, let me know what you think


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually really love this kind of art, I've always wanted to make these but can never get the colors right. Can you make me a Blau? 








Can you make his fins a little flared though?


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

I can certainly try! Probably tomorrow night though.. I'm finally feeling sleepy lol  I'm glad you like though! Also, I love how Beau and Blau are off by one letter... haha, Beautiful and Blue  They could be best friends y'know that? haha. 
(oooo can you tell I'm getting tired? aha)


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love one of Dragonfly :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can i have one of Phantom :-D ? :
















thanks


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ohhh! I love these! Can you please make one for my Fred? Just tell me is you need a bigger pic! Thanks!


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, so many more than I expected!  I'll start on them as soon as I can  beautiful fish!

At Betta Lover, is it ok if Phantom has some grey to him? He may be difficult to keep entirely black/shades of black without lookin like a big spider blob haha.

And I think that picture of Fred should be fine  I can see it really well on my phone. If I have problems on my comp I'll let you know tho.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you so much! Can't wait to see it! Just wait until other members start discovering this thread, they will be all over it! lol Everyone loves betta pixels!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

Ooh! I want one too! If you have the chance that is










His name is Kaleidoscope btw.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Will you do Gillie for me?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

How long does it take to make a pixel betta? I know it must take a while because it is so meticulous.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you do the fish in my avatar ? Thank you sooo much!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you make me 2?
One of a CT that looks something like this:http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettasct1287321238.gif

And a VT that looks like my Tigger(see his album)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Id love 1 of Cal and Spike
But you already seem so bombarded. I don't want to make you feel over whelmed.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Can I have one of rainbow? Thanks!








If you want you can put his name very scriptish and fancy.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

seems like you might have bit of more than you can chew haha but if you ever find yourself with nothing better to do id love one of my crown tail St. Jimmy 

*EDIT:* hes the one in my avatar, but if you need a better picture id be happy to upload one


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you make a pixel of my delta tail betta? His name is Dakota.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Rainbow died.. ;(


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that rainbow died. I hate when bettas have to part withj the world. Lucky and Magenta and raven made me really sad and now i remember them by going out to see their grave every once in a while.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Can u also make a pixel of my friends betta: Rocky. Hes a spade tail.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you do Chewbacca?


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

For this one if you can 









By kather at 2012-06-12


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I would love one of Rikuo if you have the time since you seem like you already have you're hand full.  He would be in my albums or you can base him off of my avatar.


----------

